# collet stuck in router - what to do?



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all

I went to change the bit in the router table my father in law gave to me a few months ago. The bit came out but the collet is stuck in there good. I dripped some penetrant on it and waited an hour - still stuck. Gave it a couple of sharp taps with a hammer - still stuck. It's hard to even get a grip on it and I've scratched it up good, but now I just want it out of there.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

It would be helpful if we knew what router you are dealing with. Sounds like you might have damaged it already.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Knowing which router that is would be useful. Seems like years ago I had a B&D router that actually had the collet machined into the end of the motor shaft.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

+1 on the brand and model of the router. If it has a self releasing collet and you were able to take the nut off with the collet still in the armature, the collet is likely toast. Remove the router from the table and plate, Try to get something down inside the collet tha will hook on the bottom edge (I have a set of small o-ring hooks found in auto parts stores). Put a little outward force on the collet and try a few *LIGHT* taps with a small hammer. A *JUDIOUS* application of heat may also help, no torches, heat gun on low or hair dryer to the outside of the armature shaft.
If all that fails, truck it to the closest repair center.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> Knowing which router that is would be useful. Seems like years ago I had a B&D router that actually had the collet machined into the end of the motor shaft.


I'll have to check tonight and post up the make and model tomorrow.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Got a brass hammer?*

support the arbor and collet on the vise anvil and rap it once or twice at right angles/perpendicular to the shaft. It's a tapered fit so that should loosen it enough to pull it out. Make a bent hook from a 3/16" rod to get behind the base or bottom of the collet, if there is room or use a small seal puller with the same type of hook. It should just fall out.... :blink:
The collet will have a retaining clip if it's a Porter Cable, that holds the nut on. Remove the nut and clip leaving only the collet and try the above. Post back....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might collet a few choice words first. Then try using a screw extractor to get a grip on it. It sounds like its ruined anyway. First make sure it doesn't have a retaining clip like woodenthings said.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you post a picture of what you have?













 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> support the arbor and collet on the vise anvil and rap it once or twice at right angles/perpendicular to the shaft. It's a tapered fit so that should loosen it enough to pull it out. Make a bent hook from a 3/16" rod to get behind the base or bottom of the collet, if there is room or use a small seal puller with the same type of hook. It should just fall out.... :blink:
> The collet will have a retaining clip if it's a Porter Cable, that holds the nut on. Remove the nut and clip leaving only the collet and try the above. Post back....


I don't think that clip is to hold the nut on. I think it is so the nut can pull the collet out of the armature. I've got an old Craftsman like that. :smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Did you try loosening the nuts further?


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

I went home for lunch and took a look, it's a Craftsman router, a pretty hefty one but I was too rushed and I forgot to check the manual to look for a model number. D'oh, didn't even think to take a picture.

I suppose I could just leave it in there, I can still put bits in and out. And the collet is not ruined. But it's a matter of principle at this point.:shifty:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A Craftsman router is just as slip fit.

Try the "pry from behind" idea that has been proposed. Heat may also help if done at the same time.

I believe that the end of your collet sticks out. Take a punch that will only strike the collet and give it a sharp rap.

You do not say if this is a 1/2" bit diameter router or what. If it is 1/2" and you have the 1/4" collet installed you obviously have to remove it.

When all else fails get a small jewelers file and cut the collet in to. It will take some work but you will be able to remove.

George


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> A Craftsman router is just as slip fit.
> 
> Try the "pry from behind" idea that has been proposed. Heat may also help if done at the same time.


Yeah, I think that's the best tip I've gotten. I'll try and find some hard wire I can bend a small hook into and try that.



GeorgeC said:


> I believe that the end of your collet sticks out. Take a punch that will only strike the collet and give it a sharp rap.


I've tried that. Might try again tonight since the penetrant has been on there all day.



GeorgeC said:


> You do not say if this is a 1/2" bit diameter router or what. If it is 1/2" and you have the 1/4" collet installed you obviously have to remove it.


It's a 1/4" bit diameter router, with the correct colleet in it.



GeorgeC said:


> When all else fails get a small jewelers file and cut the collet in to. It will take some work but you will be able to remove.
> 
> George


That seems pretty extreme, and like a LOT of hard and awkward work. I'd rather just leave it in there before doing that.

But thanks for your suggestions.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim Beam said:


> I suppose I could just leave it in there, I can still put bits in and out. And the collet is not ruined. But it's a matter of principle at this point.:shifty:


If you can get the bits in and out, no real need to get the collet out. If you loosen the nut with the bit still in the collet, sometimes you can just rock the bit to loosen the collet. 

If your router can accept a ½" collet and you need to insert a bit, then, the ¼" collet would have to be removed.









 





 

.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a similar experience with a Porter Cable laminate router. I was able to pull out the collet and replaced it with a new one, but the problem still existed and still gives resistance when changing a bit. I guess it may have been a problem with the shaft and was a little off. I still use this router for small jobs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the collet isn't ruined and it's 1/2" and you need a 3/8" or 1/4" collet you can purchase a sleave that fits into the 1/2" collet to adapt to the other sizes. You don't have to have a seperate collet.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

I slipped a bicycle spoke in there, they come with a perfect "J" bend. The spoke would not exit the other end of the collet, so there must be something below the collet.

I looked in the manual but there was no mention of removing a collet, it may be that it's not supposed to come out. It's a 1/4" bit router.

I just put in a new bit and did a roundover job I needed to do. Works fine.

But thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Jim Beam said:


> I slipped a bicycle spoke in there, they come with a perfect "J" bend. The spoke would not exit the other end of the collet, so there must be something below the collet.
> 
> I looked in the manual but there was no mention of removing a collet, it may be that it's not supposed to come out. It's a 1/4" bit router.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim - I've never heard of an arrangement like that, but, there are many things I've never heard of. How about the model number? I would sure like to look at the parts explode. :yes:


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Jim - I've never heard of an arrangement like that, but, there are many things I've never heard of. How about the model number? I would sure like to look at the parts explode. :yes:


I'll check in tomorrow with that. I looked all over the Craftsman web site but there was nothing on corded routers, must be a discontinued product. But I have the manual at home.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Jim Beam said:


> I'll check in tomorrow with that. I looked all over the Craftsman web site but there was nothing on corded routers, must be a discontinued product. But I have the manual at home.


Hi Jim - I can usually pull up a parts explode at SearsPartsDirect.com given a model number. 
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jim Beam said:


> I slipped a bicycle spoke in there, they come with a perfect "J" bend. The spoke would not exit the other end of the collet, so there must be something below the collet.
> 
> I looked in the manual but there was no mention of removing a collet, it may be that it's not supposed to come out. It's a 1/4" bit router.
> 
> ...


????????

This is the first time you have looked at the manual? You do not know if there is a removable collet? Just what is it that we have been having all of this discussion about?

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a photo was requested*

See post 8. That would help.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> ????????
> 
> This is the first time you have looked at the manual? You do not know if there is a removable collet? Just what is it that we have been having all of this discussion about?
> 
> George


Sorry to disappoint you George.

I just got the router, given to me by my father in law. It's mounted in a bench top router table so it's not all that accessible. I'm a busy person, as I'm sure you are. I've used it twice in 3 months.

Now I'm sure you'll be happy to know, I looked at the manual TWICE this week! No mention of removing the collet. There is an exploded view and the collet is not shown as a separate part. I'm no mechanical engineer, nor am I an expert on routers, as you must be. But it works, I can change bits, and Thank You all for your suggestions!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jim Beam said:


> Sorry to disappoint you George.
> 
> I just got the router, given to me by my father in law. It's mounted in a bench top router table so it's not all that accessible. I'm a busy person, as I'm sure you are. I've used it twice in 3 months.
> 
> Now I'm sure you'll be happy to know, I looked at the manual TWICE this week! No mention of removing the collet. There is an exploded view and the collet is not shown as a separate part. I'm no mechanical engineer, nor am I an expert on routers, as you must be. But it works, I can change bits, and Thank You all for your suggestions!


The only thing that disappoints me is that the people on here have spent time trying to help you solve a problem. A PROBLEM THAT DID NOT EVEN EXIST!

The next time please do not ask for help with a problem until you have read the manual and know that there really is a problem. Many people who responded to you are also busy, but they took their time to reply.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> The only thing that disappoints me is that the people on here have spent time trying to help you solve a problem. A PROBLEM THAT DID NOT EVEN EXIST!
> 
> The next time please do not ask for help with a problem until you have read the manual and know that there really is a problem. Many people who responded to you are also busy, but they took their time to reply.
> 
> George


George...calm down. Think about your blood pressure. He likely did think he had a problem. He posted to find out. It is an interesting thread, in that others may be more aware of identifying collet problems.









 







.


----------

